# Cast in Bronze



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Has anyone heard of Cast in Bronze John Lehrer on 20000 lb mobile carillon with 48 bells. I have seen Him and own 3 of his cds they are wonderfull for halloween and christmass back ground he is on you tube and Cast in Bronze
his own site. Thought I would share.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 11, 2008)

he's also found a a number of Renaissance festivals...


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

cackles ahhhhhhhh yes indeed he is always here at the az ren fest.


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

Hes pretty cool. I have seen him at the DFW festival.


----------

